# Camping Marjal, Spain now in ACSI discount scheme



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

For those of you who are interested, Camping Marjal in Guardamar De Segura, Alicante is now part of the ACSI discount scheme for this year.

It is 15 euros per night out of season,

From 1/1/2011 to 20/4/2011

25/4/2011 to 22/6/2011

&

1/9/2011 to 31/12/2011

This is much cheaper than it was, and I don't know if the offer is just for this year, it is an excellent site, and well worth visiting.

I don't think there are many pitches left, if you do want to stay I would contact them to book on [email protected]

cheers

Cavaqueen


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Just returned home from nearby Calpe where we stayed at Camping Calpemar, had great time. Why not put an update in Camping Reviews cos these threads eventually drop out of sight. Have a good touring year.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Dont forget to mention the 24 hr battery factory across the road


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

across the road from which site please.

cabby


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

And don't forget Nancy's by the roundabout (marjal).

A really good night out

Loddy :wink:


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

cabby said:


> across the road from which site please.
> 
> cabby


Thread is about Camping Marjal, Alicante......guess the battery factory is opposite there, but I could be wrong. :wink:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't remember a battery factory near Marjal

Loddy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Neither can I Alan but not been there for a while, got too expensive. Might give it a whirl this year if its now at ACSI prices.

peedee


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again,

Yes, there is a factory across the road, but it doesn't bother us at all, it is just background noise, it shouldn't affect anyone unless you are a really light sleeper.

cheers

Cavaqueen


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I was there last year and didn't see owt is it new ? across the road does that mean the main N road ?

Loddy


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi,
No the factory is not new it has always been there, it is on the other side of the N332, most of you haven't noticed it because you can hardly hear it, this thread has gone off topic a bit, I was only trying to pass on some good news.


Thanks Cavaqueen


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It is very good news, I used to own property nearby and love to revisit, only downside was Marjal was expensive but good, I love Guardamar and the Jaene (spelling) cafe and the market on Wednesdays, I could go on and on


Loddy


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi cavaqueen, 
This certainly is good news. Do you think booking would be essential in October? I've never been to this site but have heard good things.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again,

I don't think you would have to book in early October, but a lot of us long timers tend to start to arrive in mid October, and I believe there is a Spanish holiday in October, to be on the safe side I would book, then if you don't like the pitch you have been allocated then ask to change it when you get here (the reception staff are very helpful)

Hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I was there a few weeks ago, in our Smart car and booked in for the 6/3/11 -- 14/4/11 they quoted me €38 per night! is that the best you can do? After the staff had a quick chat the young lady said our rates had changed and the could do it for €22. and would I like to have a look round and choose which pitch we would like from the ones available on the site map. We had a look round choose a pitch and return to the office, notice the ACSI sign, asked the young very nice lady about ACSI and booked in at €15 per night all in. They do add an extra €1 per night for TV hookup. The Background noise mentioned is at a very low level much less that the sound of the motorway at the back of Bonterra Park, so don't worry unless you're a really light sleeper.

I have notice that the number of people traveling to Spain this year is way down on previous years, perhaps this is the reason why they have joined ACSI. Bonterra parks high season bookings this year were well below normal!


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I don't think you would have to book in early October, but a lot of us long timers tend to start to arrive in mid October, and I believe there is a Spanish holiday in October, to be on the safe side I would book, then if you don't like the pitch you have been allocated then ask to change it when you get here (the reception staff are very helpful)
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for that. We don't usually like booking and being tied to a date but I think on this occasion we will probably follow your advice and book.
Are you there at the moment?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

wobby said:


> I have notice that the number of people traveling to Spain this year is way down on previous years, perhaps this is the reason why they have joined ACSI. Bonterra parks high season bookings this year were well below normal!


That had crossed my mind as well. Is it pretty quiet at the moment, I haven't booked anywhere and am thinking of making the trip out there.

peedee


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

l found the site in the middle of nowhere, and no where to walk when l was there it was like a rubbish tip outside the site never found the beach, the site itself is very clean


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Whilst not huge fans of campsites, or that part of Spain (only been once) - we'll be passing on the way to Morocco and hopefully seeing some better places en route. This may well make a good stop off.
Never heard of it, but the ACSI 2010 DVD (which shows it wasn't acsi in 2010) makes it look superb value and a great site.
Thanks for that.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> > I have notice that the number of people traveling to Spain this year is way down on previous years, perhaps this is the reason why they have joined ACSI. Bonterra parks high season bookings this year were well below normal!
> ...


I doubt you'll have much of a problem getting onto a site, Bonterra tell people there full! but there is no way their full. as for the one down the road "Azahar" its nearly empty.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Harrison,

I don't know why you didn't find anywhere to walk to, La Marina Village is about a 30 minute walk, as is Guadamar town, and the beach, the supermarkets are about 10 minutes away.

I am here now, and twice a week about 20 people (including my husband) go for bike rides into the nearby countryside, and local villages, it is on the flat and he says quite an easy ride and you get to see the real Spain, not the built up costas.

Cavaqueen


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi cavaqueen, is there pitches available at the moment ? we are heading that direction soon so would be a good stop off for us now its acsi, regards sean


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

Is it still like a building site round the outside of the camp


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Harrison
Sounds like you have a downer on this site, It's not important whats outside as I remember there were canals and parking area, most of Spain looks like a building site not green like the UK perhaps you would be better going to the ghetto at La Manga

Loddy


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

l dont have a downer on the site, when l was there the site is one of the cleanest l have stopped on, nice pitch for my RV good meals in the bar, whot got me was when l went a walk off the site, at that time it was dirt tracks with ditches full of water and the odd dead animal, nice girlie club at the end of the road, l enjoy Spain and go there a few times every year not very often to the Costa,s and if you think thats real Spain


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Seano,

I think it is quite full at the moment, but you can always give them a call, there are a couple of empty pitches, some people are not here for a long time, so pitches are available sometimes, the reception staff all speak English so you won't have a problem explaining what you want.

Cheers

Cavaqueen


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi cavaqueen, we are now ensconced in marjal!! Managed to get 1of about 3 pitches available. We could hear the factory noise last night but wasnt loud enough to stop us getting a good night sleep.


----------

